# How much?



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can help ... ?
My Dales x mare is going to be up for sale very soon. She's 15hh, 15 years old, has done a bit of most things except hunting. She loves jumping, dressage and hacking. She has won quite a few trophies at shows, is always placed in hand and under saddle and she is perfect to shoe, clip and load. I haven't actually found any vices at all and I've had her 10 years! I've tried looking on line and in magazines for similar horses, but can't find any comparable. I was thinking of asking around £3500, is this too much?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

not an easy thing to place a 15 year old horse unless she is very good at what she does.

I love Dales ponies,good luck.


----------



## PlatinumAlibi (Oct 29, 2014)

I think she is over-priced in this current market. Perhaps you're looking at between £1800 - £2000


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

The only way to get a rough idea of what to ask is trawl through the for sale ads in say horse and hound/horse deals etc and look at the price of similar type/experience/age horses are going for, also where you are in the country will determine price too - if you're in the highlands for example you won't get as much as if you lived say near london. The market is awful at the moment and going into winter is the worst time to sell, if you can I'd start advertising in early spring. 
Try sticking her on for sale sites now anyway if you aren't desperate to sell then you can always drop the price a little if you get no interest after a month or 2. I hate selling horses the number of idiot time wasters/tyre kickers and free rides is just a pain so do be warned you will get numpties by the bucket load!! 
Good luck though!


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I feel awful saying this, but I think you'll be lucky to get even half that in the 'current climate', especially considering her age and the time of year.
Good luck though and do let us know how you get on


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally given her age ( not that its considerably old as I have a 24 and a 19 year old ) I would most likely say half that price.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks all, I have decided that I will probably not advertise until the spring now for the reasons you have mentioned. Trouble will be that I am very picky as to where she goes, a good home is far more important than a quick one, so I suspect it may take me some time!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck 

If I was ok financially she sounds like an ideal horse for me but sadly I'm not. 

Hope she finds a lovely home.


----------



## Lovemydoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

I tried to advertise my grade B showjumper she's 16 wins everything acts 6 at same price as yours and no one was interested current market isn't good..


----------

